# [REQ] 4G LTE icon + rectangular RSSI bars



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

As silly as it sounds, I actually miss the 4G LTE icon from previous VZW phones, mostly because that 4G icon is so tiny its hard to see sometimes lol. Not a huge deal, but what really bugs me is the bars themselves. I don't like the triangular look.
The biggest thing that bothers me though, appears to be a bug.
I have 1 bar of LTE, yet the signal is -109dBm?! What the fudge? And -85dBm apparently is perfect service?! The RSSI bar paramaters need to be tweaked.
Anything worse than -95dBm should be no bars.
-85dBm is 2 bars.
-75dBm be 3 bars.
And -65 dBm is 4 bars.
That is how it SHOULD be.
What was Google thinking?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> As silly as it sounds, I actually miss the 4G LTE icon from previous VZW phones, mostly because that 4G icon is so tiny its hard to see sometimes lol. Not a huge deal, but what really bugs me is the bars themselves. I don't like the triangular look.
> The biggest thing that bothers me though, appears to be a bug.
> I have 1 bar of LTE, yet the signal is -109dBm?! What the fudge? And -85dBm apparently is perfect service?! The RSSI bar paramaters need to be tweaked.
> Anything worse than -95dBm should be no bars.
> ...


Not sure about all the readings and what it should display but its a confirmed bug and should be fixed in next update hopefully. And i agree with you the 4g is tiny. I couldnt believe verizon did not add an lte logo up there lol. I personally prefer it up next to the bars though because its less clutter; then again i would rather have a minimal clean look. Regardless this may come not sure but Im not sure if it would be seperated from the bars becuase of framework modifications that would need to be done. But i did see a few themes already that make the 4g, 3g, and 1x more bold looking.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

If you look in the systemui with ninjamorph (that's what I used) the 4G icon is so small. I did try to change it and couldn't get it to look right because of the ugly signal bars and where the 4g icon sits. I wonder if changing the XML will move that over a little bit and give it more room to add a better looking 4G LTE icon. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

the 'signal cluster' is an overlay of 3 files representing the connection type (4g, 3g, 1x, etc), the signal bars, and a traffic in/out indicator. In addition, if Wi-Fi is on, the wifi signal (which is itself an overlay of the signal and traffic icons) is offset over top of the signal bars by 6.0dp.
In one of my themes, I separated the connection type/traffic and signal bars, and removed the overlap with this code in signal_cluster_view.xml (from SystemUI/res/drawable

```
<br />
<br />
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><br />
<com.android.systemui.statusbar.SignalClusterView android:orientation="horizontal" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content"<br />
  xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"><br />
    <FrameLayout android:id="@id/wifi_combo" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" ><br />
        <ImageView android:id="@id/wifi_signal" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:scaleType="center" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_centerVertical="true" /><br />
        <ImageView android:layout_gravity="bottom|center" android:id="@id/wifi_inout" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" /><br />
    </FrameLayout><br />
    <View android:id="@id/spacer" android:visibility="gone" android:layout_width="6.0dip" android:layout_height="6.0dip" /><br />
    <LinearLayout android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content"><br />
       <FrameLayout android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content"><br />
           <View android:visibility="invisible" android:layout_width="6.0dip" android:layout_height="6.0dip" /><br />
           <FrameLayout android:id="@id/mobile_combo" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content"><br />
              <ImageView android:id="@id/mobile_type" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" /><br />
              <ImageView android:layout_gravity="bottom|right|center" android:id="@id/mobile_inout" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" /><br />
           </FrameLayout><br />
       </FrameLayout><br />
       <ImageView android:id="@id/mobile_signal" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content" /><br />
    </LinearLayout><br />
</com.android.systemui.statusbar.SignalClusterView><br />
```
you can then redraw some better sized icons.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

I haz no clue how to do this o.0
Also, is there possibility of a 5-bar signal mod?


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

I also would love to know how to do this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rustypixel (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with the small-ish size but went ahead and made it bigger, removed the "LTE" from the 4G icon and added some flair. I hate a boring notification bar!


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

That's cool any way a ninja or metamorph can do this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

rustypixel said:


> I agree with the small-ish size but went ahead and made it bigger, removed the "LTE" from the 4G icon and added some flair. I hate a boring notification bar!


Could you make one that looks more stock? (Blue icons, percent in blue battery,blue bars, blue 4G icon, etc) 
And how the hell did you do 5-bar RSSI?!


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyway to get this in a zip or get some more info like a walk through. Maybe a link to a theme that has this done? Anything would be Awsome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

